# Groundbreakers



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I am attempting to start up my groundbreaker collection. I am hoping they will turn out a fraction of the quality of VooDoo's. Would like to get about 5 done at a minumum. I know I am going to use liquid nails as the final coat but still not sure what the best thing would be to skin them with.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not sure it will matter what you skin them with. That pose is awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lookin goood


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

this really helps me i was sort of stuck at the body thanks man!

-BYH


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I am sure they will be fantastic at the finish line.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking the look even unfinished. The poses speak volumes.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are great poses. I'm a fan of paper mache myself. It's cheap and should give you a good surface to texture with the liquid nails.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Lookin' good. Cant wait to see 'em.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' great! I, too would go the paper mache(cheep toilet paper) rout. My method is very wet & messy so I would end up sealing any parts that could be damaged by getting wet w/plastic wrap or maybe paint. Wonderful posing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking very good so far,You can finish them in any number of ways. I have used wood glue with toilet paper and paper towel and also liquid latex works well but more expensive.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The nylon panty hose and latex method works well for me and makes a good rotten skin look. Liquid nail and nylon might work as well. And like everyone else, I really like the pose of the thing. Looking forward to seeing more of this project.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bone Dancer said:


> The nylon panty hose and latex method works well for me and makes a good rotten skin look. Liquid nail and nylon might work as well. And like everyone else, I really like the pose of the thing. Looking forward to seeing more of this project.


Ditto, the poses are the MAIN thing! Once you got those, the rest is cake, man. Nice chocolate layer cake, custard filling and a creamy Gnasch. You would have to work HARD to make these NOT look good. Good eye for form, I look forward to your finished product!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I really like these, great start. I use paper mache with blue shop towels. Those things are strong and stretch to give a strong foundation for your liquid nail coating.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, I second the blue shop towel and mache route. That's exactly what I use. Those things suck up mache paste like mad and are very strong once dry. They also will cut down on the amount of time and layers needed to complete the prop. Get a cheap chip brush from the hardware store and you can literally paint the paste into all of the nooks. 

If you go the mache route, make sure to get some good spar urethane to seal the prop. You can paint over the top of the urethane if you don't like the shiny look it gives. Personally, I like the wet look it creates. Makes them juicy!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll take those off your hands for you if you're not happy with them. ;D


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice works so far! More please


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent start, the pose on both of them is fantastic. I too look forward to seeing the end results!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

So Steve...where's the rest of the photos on these groundbreakers?


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, the poses are great. You are off to a great start with your collection.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent! 
Not to be a parrot, but like everyone said the poses are freaking sweet! Like the positioning of the hand on the first one and how you have them both with their mouths open- really adds power to the pose. :biggrineton: 

I agree shop towels sound like a good strong base, I was going to go with plain old TP on my zombie, but I shop towels are cheap and way stronger. Plannin on using painter's latex caulk thinned down for at least part of the skin, never tried that before but seems like it would work and it's cheaper then liquid latex? 

Awesome job! Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like you are off to an outstanding start. Please do continue to post progress pics, I have a couple of these on my "to-do" list!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I have not updated this project for a long time. Finally got back to working on it this weekend. I removed the newspaper and started over with duct tape. I used water hose for the ribs to make it more durable. I then covered and added plastic bags to build it up and add detail. I also used some great stuff to build it us as well. I would like to do about 6 more.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Steve! I like the tombstone also. IVANA TINKLE  Make sure to post the other 6 ground breakers when you finish them. Good Luck!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh man that is disgusting - so therefore it is great! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, now I have to go use the bathroom:googly:

She's beautifully gross


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great work, she is awesome disgusting & I love it!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks all. I will have another one done very soon.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice job Steve!
Ivana's going to be an awesome addition to your haunt!I love the epitaph! 
Can't wait to see the other one finished!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Steve, great work! I saw that you used "water hose" for the ribs and had a suggestion. If you are talking about garden hose, try the gray spongy foam pipe insulating tubing from the hardware store. It's super light, very bendable, and accepts P. mache, Monster Mud, or whatever, very well. Again, nice job......


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Update 2nd groundbreaker done!*

Well I finished a 2nd groundbreaker. Here it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Steve!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Another new photo*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just something that strikes me as I look at your two photos - if these two are next to each other in the yard, I think the positioning in the second photo (putting the guy with head leaning back to the right of the guy looking off in the distance) has a nice balanced look to it.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Creepy groundbreakers! in that one pic, it's like the one is reaching back down into the earth to help the other get free, screaming, we're almost free! Good work on the groundbreakers.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just something that strikes me as I look at your two photos - if these two are next to each other in the yard, I think the positioning in the second photo (putting the guy with head leaning back to the right of the guy looking off in the distance) has a nice balanced look to it.


Noted thanks. You are right



Rich_K said:


> Creepy groundbreakers! in that one pic, it's like the one is reaching back down into the earth to help the other get free, screaming, we're almost free! Good work on the groundbreakers.


Same here. Really see it now that you said it. Cool I am so putting them in the yard next to each other now.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They make a great couple!  Very nice work!


----------

